# Want to get off commercial power?



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

[NOW AVAILABLE] TigerDirect.com - INTRODUCING THE WORLD'S FIRST HOME MINI-NUCLEAR GENERATOR


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

How many are going to fall for that April Fools joke? :razz:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

April Fools!


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I know it belongs in the joke of the day but I couldn't resist.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 4887
View attachment 4889
View attachment 4888

Tired of your neighbor's dog crapping on your lawn? Tired of your neighbor's loud parties? Be the first on your block to be a nuclear power. For only $49.99 down and $49.99 a month for just 1200 months, you can be a super power. But wait! For a limited time only, we'll send you not one, not two, but three complete missile silos and ICBMs with 2 megaton warheads to place in your backyard. Just pay separate shipping and handling. FOB Malmstrom Air Force Base, Montana. Command Center not included, available at additional charge. Eight warhead MIRV system available at additional charge. Please allow 50 to 100 weeks for delivery. Missile propellant not included. Please check local building codes. I've already got mine, don't wait, they're selling fast! This special offer ends at 12:00:01 AM, 2 April, 2014. Go to www.missiles_are_us.tv/nuke_deal


----------

